# feeding cotton seed to goats



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

Do any of you feed cotton seed and how much should I feed on a daily basis.
Been mixing with oats and a little dry molassas.Some of them wont eat it by it's self.
Thanks,Kittyjo


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Kitty, send a PM to JimS he is a regular user of cottonseed as feed. I'm sure he can answer any question you may have....TJ


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Since cotton is one of our most highly poisoned crops and many of those poisons are systemic, there is no way in the wide world I would feed any cotton by-product to an animal that was providing my food. 

Others might and they are welcome to it. My feeling is that if I'm going to use poison in my garden or feed it to my livestock, I'd be as well off if I bought a commercially produced item to eat. 

But then a friend once described me as "rabidly organic." My 2 cents' worth.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

You don't have to be rabidly organic  Like that by the way!! to be able to see how some byproducts aren't a good idea. Vicki


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

MOgal, I was going to say that, too, but was afraid about being overly cautionary.

I help a friend with his cotton. They spray it with fungicide, pesticide, and agent orange to defoliate it for harvest.

When the cotton is picked, some of the dead leaves are harvested with the cotton, and that goes in with the seed during the ginning process.

I don't think I want my goats eating that.


----------

